# Headphones



## Rwr4539 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah I'm curious to know what kind you people with headphones.
I used to wear random crappy earphones, but recently I pinched my brother's Technics RP-DJ1200 and they work quite nicely.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 24, 2009)

I use creative zen in-ears that came with my Creative Zen. In-ears are wonderful as you can use extremely low volumes while maintaining a good sound (they block out other shit).


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 24, 2009)

i use sennheiser hd 457s once in a while. they take some getting used to, having used earbuds for a few years, but now they're amazing and i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 24, 2009)

Skullcandy is my brand of choice. Amazing value, and their products definitely satisfy the audiophile in me.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 24, 2009)

^ Amazing value? I can't find a pair of their headphones for less than about 25 quid ):

I either use the ear buds that my MP3 player came with (which are pretty decent; practically the same as iPod ones, but a fraction of the price) or a pair of dj-style headphones my sister got me for my birthday. They're nothing fancy, but they work for me - especially because ear buds really hurt my ears after more than an hour of play; I make long journeys quite a lot of the time, so it makes headphones very preferable.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 24, 2009)

Earphones - I normally just slap in whatever.

an actual Headset.. I'd probably lean more towards logitech, i'd spend a good $50-60aud for headphones that worked well.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 24, 2009)

I keep buying skullcandy and loving them, but my earbuds inexplicably died after like two weeks and my headphones broke in half last week after 3-4 months of being awesome. :(


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Skullcandy headphones are gorgeous and have lovely sound, but apparently you can go deaf using them and they break easily.

I just use my iPod earbuds, haha.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't wear headphones/earphones anymore, my mp3 player broke and so am I...

Before, I'd wear whatever I had. First the ones that came with my second mp3 player, then my old ones when those broke, then a pair of studio headphones, the poofy sort, that I swear are almost as old as I am when the second pair of earphones broke, then I bought a very cheap yet reasonably good pair of earphones. Then, as explained above, my mp3 player broke.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Skullcandy headphones are gorgeous and have lovely sound, but apparently you can go deaf using them and they break easily.

I just use my iPod earbuds, haha.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 25, 2009)

I have no mp3...my bro took it. =[ Though my dad got me these nice red headphones. By some company called JVC...uh...I dunno.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Feb 25, 2009)

I have Sony MDR-EX75 in-ear headphones. They're very low impedance, but they have a warm sound with nice treble and bass, and only cost $50. Worth the money.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 25, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> ^ Amazing value? I can't find a pair of their headphones for less than about 25 quid ):


The quality and reliability is comparable to headphones worth four times that.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 25, 2009)

Earbuds.
And whatever my mom happens to buy me when I need new ones.

Although the spares she got me for Christmas... horrible sound quality. ><
I HAD a set of purple ones that were _really_ nice and had fantastic sound quality (not sure of the brand though), but given how fast I blow through them since the ones that came with my iPod died they were bound to die eventually ><

And quite honestly I can't tolerate anything with the sound quality of an alarm clock radio without the static blasting into my ears, like with these new ones ><


----------



## Dragon_night (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't really like the earbuds that much. The majority of the time, they begin to hurt my ears. I like to have earphones that cover my ears. The one I use right now goes on my hear, but I want to save up for one that covers and goes around my ears.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 25, 2009)

Headphones are better for your hearing in the long-term and produce much stronger sound quality overall... the only thing ear buds have going for them is the external noise reduction, if you're into that.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 25, 2009)

I prefer the external noise reduction a lot and I have mine set to low volumes anyway (like a quarter or so)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know if I have deformed ears or something but earphones never stay in my ears, so I'm a headphone person. As for brand, I just get the cheap stuff in the €2 Shop. Suits me fine.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 25, 2009)

I just use normal earphones pretty much; I found them on a road when I walked home. :]

I used to have awesome pair of proper headphones - not sure what they were - and the sound quality was fantastic... but they broke, as so many of my headphones have done in the past.

I've had 2 in-ear pairs before, but I always find that they go better into one ear than the other, or they are constantly getting slowly pushed out of my ears (am I doing it wrong?), so I don't use them any more... my parents bought me some Skullcandy earphones for Christmas, but I gave them to my brother because they were in-ear. Bad idea?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 25, 2009)

I got decent JVCs today for about £10. No inline remote, but they're decent.

Used to have Sony ones with the inlines, lasted me about a year of abuse.

EDIT: Did I say decent? I meant sensitive. It only lasted a day and the right channel's fucked and the left's already giving way. I need suggestions for durable earphones for about £15 or less.


----------



## Minish (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got cool wireless ones. :D I have no idea what make, my mum's boyfriend bought them for me.

With my iPod I just use simple purple and white ones my mum got from Tesco, so I'm _pretty_ sure they aren't any awesome brand of any sort~


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

I just use whatever earbuds came with my mp3 player. They're pretty comfortable with decent sound, so I'm set.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyway, getting slightly desperate. I need suggestions for cheap, durable earphones for £15 or less. JVC is out of the question.

I need ones that won't break down at one measly shake.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 27, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Anyway, getting slightly desperate. I need suggestions for cheap, durable earphones for £15 or less. JVC is out of the question.
> 
> I need ones that won't break down at one measly shake.


(assuming we are talking about headphones) try sennheiser hd 457s. if you can go £10 over, they're a really good value. otherwise, i can't really help out..


----------

